# blood in snot - should I be worried?



## vaniilla

My lo has a bad cold and is generally unwell atm, he just did a big sneeze and there was a little bit of blood in the mucus (tmi sorry) there wasn't any more when I wiped his nose again, has anyone experienced this? :nope:


----------



## WW1

Yes I've experienced this - both with LO and myself. It happens because the sinuses become inflamed I think. If you're worried speak to a GP but I think it's pretty normal with a cold. 

I hope your LO is better soon :hugs:


----------



## vaniilla

Thanks hun :flower:


----------



## QTPie

Tends to be just a very small "burst blood vessel" because of the sneezing (common in adults too) - very common with a cold.


----------



## Air Cooled

Could he have been sticking his finger up his nose? My LO has a cold too and he had a tiny nosebleed but he had also been ramming his finger up his nose (he's been putting them up mine too and the same's happened to me! :) )


----------



## MotherBeth

Normal. I brought mine to the doctor the first time she had a cold with a couple pink streaks of blood in the mucous, and the doctor said, "No -- this is normal. As long as it's just a little."


----------



## JASMAK

the tissues inside the nasal cavity are very thin and sensitive. I would not worry. If you are concerned about sinus', I would just monitor the colour of his snot (green) and whether or not his is uncomfortable, and if he has a fever. If he seems well, he is probably fine. I have had a sinus infection before and it felt like my head was going to explode plus it also felt like I had the worst tooth ache..quite honestly, I think if a baby had it...that baby would be not only miserable, but screaming.


----------

